# Who doesn't love a baby butt?  How can I make this better?



## jwbryson1




----------



## Robin Usagani

increase contrast, increase black


----------



## jwbryson1

Schwettylens said:


> increase contrast, increase black


 

Thanks.  These have been adjusted per your comments.  The first is +50 Contrast, -10 Midtones.  The second is +30 Contrast, -10 Midtone.  Which is the better image?


----------



## Robin Usagani

probably a good idea to add vignette too.


----------



## jwbryson1

I'll have to do that at home, but which is better at THIS point?  +50 or +30?


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Couldn't care less about a baby butt. That's where nasty stuff comes from :lmao:

But this one is very nice indeed. Well, the photo of it is, anyway.


Except for the PP. The edits are worse than the original imho. I'm not sure what to tell you about how to make it better, this is not a good night for me and I can't think straight.

Just wanted to chime in with "nice photo but it needs some work."


----------



## jwbryson1

So this is a nice photo, but my other photos suck?  Interesting.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Oh. Wow!


----------



## jwbryson1

@Jeweler - ???


----------



## Josh66

c.cloudwalker said:


> Except for the PP. The edits are worse than the original imho.


 I agree.  The edits make the skin look ... not good.  

I think I would go the opposite direction - brighter and less contrast.  Well, maybe not less contrast, but not more either.


----------



## jwbryson1

Yeah, I don't like how the skin looks either with the edits.  I just did a "quick and dirty" edit at work to see how it would look with greater contrast.  :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani

Greater contrast for sure but I agree with other it needs to be brighter. It is hard to explain you just have to play with the sliders.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

jwbryson1 said:


> So this is a nice photo, but my other photos suck?  Interesting.


 
Yes. I know this sounds crazy but that is exactly how it is to me.


----------

